# The EOS 6D Will Not be Replaced by a Mirrorless Camera



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2016)

```
A <a href="http://petapixel.com/2016/12/20/canon-release-mirrorless-full-frame-camera-instead-6d-mark-ii-report/">recent report</a> at PetaPixel that seems to have gained traction suggests that the Canon EOS 6D Mark II will be replaced by a full frame mirrorless camera. This report is 100% untrue, the EOS 6D Mark II, which we expect to announced around May/June of 2017, will be a DSLR.</p>
<p>As for a full frame mirrorless camera, we haven’t seen any solid evidence of one coming in 2017.</p>
<p><em>More to come….</em></p>
<p><em><strong>Update 12/23/2016:</strong> We’ve updated the language in the post to better reflect the <a href="http://petapixel.com/2016/12/20/canon-release-mirrorless-full-frame-camera-instead-6d-mark-ii-report/">report at PetaPixel</a>.</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## jebrady03 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

The PetaPixel report originated from CW (the other Canon Rumor site) which, IMO, was tipped off by someone who read a thread which was started on DPR and decided to submit a rumor based on theoretical conversation. I commented on CW, saying as much. The thread on DPR had numerous people speculating about what it would be like if the 6D replacement were mirrorless and shortly thereafter, the rumor at CW was posted, which PP picked up. At the time of the DPR thread, I even contemplated posting "I bet this ends up on a rumor site" but didn't. Wish I would have


----------



## Crosswind (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

How much smaller can it be without loosing its perfect ergonomics? Down to mirrorless is out question. Down to the size of the SL1 is very unlikely. But could it at least shrink down to the size of a xxxD? Or are we talking more about millimeters, rather than centimeters...


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Crosswind said:


> How much smaller can it be without loosing its perfect ergonomics?



This is a point that the techno-geeks often miss.... ergonomics! It's easy to make it smaller, but if you lose the "feel", what happens to sales?

Personally, I will probably get a 6D2.....
If it was the same form factor but mirrorless, I would probably get it.....
If it was tiny with the loss of the control buttons/dials/displays, no way! If I really want small form factor, I'd get an M5...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

A DSLR again! Bad news for battery makers... they still have to hug Sony for every new model 8)


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

I hope there was a (subjective unfortunately) BS filter that eliminated even the creation of threads stating ... well not only BS but the obvious as well : : : 

OK just wishful thinking


----------



## Fleetie (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

The verb is "to LOSE".


----------



## Luds34 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Don Haines said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > How much smaller can it be without loosing its perfect ergonomics?
> ...



Completely agree. I hope they keep the same body/size/feel/button layout. The 6D fits a good spot of being not quite the crazy pro 5D with joystick, extra rugged, larger size, but still good enough in heft/size and controls to work well with all the full frame glass you're going to mount on the end of it. And that is another point, this is full frame, so lenses are only going to be so small. This is not a Rebel, or SL1 where you can mount smaller lighter lenses.

So please don't try and shrink the 6D too much at all. I say for those you want/need smaller, start shopping the crop mirrorless cameras.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Luds34 said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > Crosswind said:
> ...



Exactly. It is a tool. It needs to be the right size to handle, not the smallest possible size. Pros who presumably know things want a camera like a 1dx with an extra large form factor because they know it works better for them. 

Look back a few years to the cell phone trend towards tinier and tinier phones (remember the scene from Zoolander) but you could barely talk on a phone that was too small to reach your ear and your mouth, and of course they were totally unworkable as a smart phone. Now the trend in phones is all about getting larger and larger, boasting about large size. 

I don't get the folks wanting a tiny ILC camera. It will never be small enough to fit in a pocket, so why make it just too small to handle well, but not small enough to really give any real offsetting benefit.


----------



## heretikeen (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Crosswind said:


> How much smaller can it be without loosing its perfect ergonomics? Down to mirrorless is out question. Down to the size of the SL1 is very unlikely. But could it at least shrink down to the size of a xxxD? Or are we talking more about millimeters, rather than centimeters...



This. I'm using a 6D with grip and wouldn't want to lose a gram or centimeter of it.


----------



## Maiaibing (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Canon Rumors said:


> A <a href="http://petapixel.com/2016/12/20/canon-release-mirrorless-full-frame-camera-instead-6d-mark-ii-report/">recent report</a> at PetaPixel that seems to have gained traction suggests that the Canon EOS 6D Mark II will be a full frame mirrorless camera. This report is 100% untrue



Worst rumour ever. Amazed anyone even took notice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Fleetie said:


> The verb is "to LOSE".



It's always amusing when the grammar police show up, and are guilty of their own crimes. The proper usage is to have a comma before the quoted text, which then starts with a capital letter and ends with a punctuation mark preceding the closing quotation mark, "Like this."

Your grammatical ineptitude aside, perhaps Don meant just what he wrote. Taking a larger camera that fits comfortably in one's hands, then making it smaller...would make it looser in one's grip, i.e., it would, "Loose the feel..." (ok, it would be 'loosen' but the real point is LIGHTEN UP!).


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



jebrady03 said:


> The PetaPixel report originated from CW (the other Canon Rumor site) which, IMO, was tipped off by someone who read a thread which was started on DPR and decided to submit a rumor based on theoretical conversation. I commented on CW, saying as much. The thread on DPR had numerous people speculating about what it would be like if the 6D replacement were mirrorless and shortly thereafter, the rumor at CW was posted, which PP picked up. At the time of the DPR thread, I even contemplated posting "I bet this ends up on a rumor site" but didn't. Wish I would have



I have no idea why anyone would run with this, it makes absolutely no sense to replace a DSLR that has sold extremely well with a mirrorless camera (which don't sell well).


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Fleetie said:


> The verb is "to LOSE".



Typo  It has been corrected....


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



neuroanatomist said:


> Fleetie said:
> 
> 
> > The verb is "to LOSE".
> ...


Why can't it be both 

It would lose the feel, and the feel would be loose....


----------



## transpo1 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Don Haines said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > How much smaller can it be without loosing its perfect ergonomics?
> ...



The current 5DIV is actually getting a bit too small. I can see why they did it, as it's competing with smaller mirrorless cameras from Sony and Fuji, but still prefer the heft of earlier 5D models.

What Canon needs to do here is release a new xD FF model that IS mirrorless. It doesn't have to be the 6D.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

Looking forward to some excellent models from Canon and also by Nikon. Interested in C & N approach to mirrorless going forward, although I'm happy with my DSLR's. Hope that C&N could keep the same sort of body size, Mount (Direct or by Adapter) if possible. Could they as an example keep the same body size as 6D MK / D750 and with the extra room by getting rid of the Mirror put in:-

A) more efficient cooling mechanism to keep the sensor more cool (although may contaminate the Sensor with muck) or a heat sink behind it. 

B) Could an extra higher capacitor of battery or dual departments in the camera be used ( e.g., sandwich 2 EN-EL5 (D750 or LP-E6N)

C) or an internal M2 SSD Slot be added to add ultra fast memory and faster WI-fi transfer cards).

N.B not a 100% electronics or Camera geek so my post above may be out of the mark, just want Canon and also Nikon to thrive going forward and to provide excellent competition to other makers like Sony which will benefit us as customers and also to peg costs down.


----------



## scrup (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

I just picked up an A7II after no FF mirrorless from Canon. Please do not release one in the next 2 years and stick to DSLRs


----------



## vau (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

I seem to be the minority here, but I would love to have a bit less weight and maybe loose a bit of the bump as well. I'm a proud owner of an SL1, and as I'm not a professional, I don't get cramps while using it all thay long. Shooting casually here and there where it excels, and I would love to have a similar one with a FF sensor.

It does matter if its 770 grams or 500 grams imho. I'd put on the 24-105 Sigma or the Canon, buy a 50 mil and I would be the happiest person alive. 

There's just no way I can find a decent 17-70 f2.8 for crop these days, which is a shame.


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Canon Rumors said:


> A <a href="http://petapixel.com/2016/12/20/canon-release-mirrorless-full-frame-camera-instead-6d-mark-ii-report/">recent report</a> at PetaPixel that seems to have gained traction suggests that the Canon EOS 6D Mark II will be a full frame mirrorless camera. This report is 100% untrue, the EOS 6D Mark II, which we expect to announced around May/June of 2017, will be a DSLR.</p>
> <p>As for a full frame mirrorless camera, we haven’t seen any solid evidence of one coming in 2017.</p>
> <p><em>More to come….</em></p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



I've been stomping on this terrible CW rumor that has snowballed in the last few days. It's nonsense. Why Canon would abandon that primed pump with a massive technology switch is beyond comprehension.

CW --> Phoblographer --> Petapixel and then the world starting foaming at the mouth. Fake news is a very real thing, people. Just say no.

The 6D2 will (largely) be an 80D with a FF sensor. 

FF mirrorless is coming, but it won't supplant a money-maker in the present with the same brand identity. They'll come up with a way to brand it to be sold _alongside_ a similarly spec'd SLR before they ever axe an the mirror altogether, i.e. perhaps sell a future 6D3 alongside a 6D3m.

- A


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



ahsanford said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > A <a href="http://petapixel.com/2016/12/20/canon-release-mirrorless-full-frame-camera-instead-6d-mark-ii-report/">recent report</a> at PetaPixel that seems to have gained traction suggests that the Canon EOS 6D Mark II will be a full frame mirrorless camera. This report is 100% untrue, the EOS 6D Mark II, which we expect to announced around May/June of 2017, will be a DSLR.</p>
> ...



You're exactly right.

It's one thing when the little sites post nonsense, but when the big guys buy into it too? It's frustrating.


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Canon Rumors said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


Maybe then if you didn't even mention this nonsense at all? (by not starting this thread!)

I was about to reply to your initial post:

The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera 

and ... the sun will rise tomorrow...

There are so many useful threads on this site (which by the way is my favorite one) that we do not need noise...


----------



## ahsanford (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



tron said:


> I was about to reply to your initial post:
> 
> The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera
> 
> ...



With respect, correcting fake news is _far_ from noise. It's a much needed public service.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Canon Rumors said:


> I have no idea why anyone would run with this, it makes absolutely no sense to replace a DSLR that has sold extremely well with a mirrorless camera (which don't sell well).



Clickbait.


----------



## canonographer (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

For those of you who think we all want mirrorless cameras because we want a miniature camera, you're missing the point.

I, for one, want the functionality that comes with dropping the mirror.

- Focus peaking
- Over / under exposed zebra indicators
- Silent shutter
- Less vibration
- Exposure preview
- More shooting information in your viewfinder
- EVF that allows you to review your shots in the viewfinder - this is a huge benefit in bright situations

While we're at it, and it's Christmas, here's what else I have on my wish list. I want an EF mount, flexible built in flash, full sized battery, IBIS, 4K video, crop mode/digital zoom, wireless charging, Bluetooth, tilting touchscreen, and the ability to add custom apps.

I wouldn't object if they put the 6D on a diet, but not at the expense of ergonomics.

Mirrorless is cheaper and easier to manufacture, Canon needs to go there one way or another. The only reasonable objections to mirrorless are the lack of OVF, focus speed, and battery life.

From my perspective, EVFs add so much more functionality, I'll take them over the OVF at this point. Focus speed is almost, if not already, as good as many full frames on the market now. And the battery life issue does require you to carry an extra battery or two on a full day shoot, but it's not that big of an inconvenience.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



tron said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...



It's nearly impossible to ignore this sort of stuff as my inbox fills up with people asking about it. It has to be addressed in some way.


----------



## tron (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Canon Rumors said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...


I understand your position it is just that the very suggestion of something like this seems complete BS to me. Is it me only that thinks that the obvious for Canon would be to use a different naming convention for a different kind of camera than a 6DII ????


----------



## jc7222 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Crosswind said:


> How much smaller can it be without loosing its perfect ergonomics? Down to mirrorless is out question. Down to the size of the SL1 is very unlikely. But could it at least shrink down to the size of a xxxD? Or are we talking more about millimeters, rather than centimeters...



I couldn't agree more. I have large hands and the 6D is just a tad too small. To make it smaller may be too small for me. I don't mind lighter but, smaller I'm not liking the thought of that. I'll have to wait and see how it will impact the feel with a battery grip.I always feel like I'm going to drop small cameras because I can't get a proper hold with my hand.


----------



## scrup (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



canonographer said:


> For those of you who think we all want mirrorless cameras because we want a miniature camera, you're missing the point.
> 
> I, for one, want the functionality that comes with dropping the mirror.
> 
> ...



Canon can simply do this by adding another hot shoe for the EFV DC1 and supercharging the live view mode. You have all you want from a mirrorless and keeping the benefits of a DSLR.


----------



## hbr (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



tron said:


> I understand your position it is just that the very suggestion of something like this seems complete BS to me. Is it me only that thinks that the obvious for Canon would be to use a different naming convention for a different kind of camera than a 6DII ????



+1


----------



## canonographer (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



scrup said:


> canonographer said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who think we all want mirrorless cameras because we want a miniature camera, you're missing the point.
> ...



True, there is more than one way to skin a cat.

I'm hoping the 6DII includes some of the new patents we've seen around the hybrid viewfinder. As for tacking on an extra EVF via an additional hot shoe, that would be a little clunky for me. I don't even like having to use a lens adapter.


----------



## Crosswind (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

Don't get me wrong. I'd really like the 6D to shrink down a bit, but not too much. Something like a xxxD with FF sensor. I do have smaller hands.


----------



## NancyP (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

6D hits the sweet spot for me. It balances well, is big enough to grip but doesn't weigh a ton, small enough to pack well. Top weight lens I use is 1.3 kilos. Average lens is 600 grams. Run and gun walking around lens is the 150 gram Shorty Forty. If I bulked up and started shooting 400 f/2.8 or 600 f/4, I could see using the 1D series - much of that use would be on tripod, monopod, or car window/roof.


----------



## Sharlin (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

The funniest thing sbout this rumor is that CW rated it as "CW3" ("about 50% chance of being true").


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Canon Rumors said:


> jebrady03 said:
> 
> 
> > The PetaPixel report originated from CW (the other Canon Rumor site) which, IMO, was tipped off by someone who read a thread which was started on DPR and decided to submit a rumor based on theoretical conversation. I commented on CW, saying as much. The thread on DPR had numerous people speculating about what it would be like if the 6D replacement were mirrorless and shortly thereafter, the rumor at CW was posted, which PP picked up. At the time of the DPR thread, I even contemplated posting "I bet this ends up on a rumor site" but didn't. Wish I would have
> ...



Generates click thru's


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

I get the feeling canon will only develop a ff mirrorless if their crop version sells well enough


----------



## dak723 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

The trouble with ergonomics is each person my have their own idea what the right ergonomics is. I just sold my 6D because I rarely took it with me because it was bigger and heavier than my Olympus E-M1. Used the money to buy a new M5. The M5 is not ideal by any means, but would love for the new 6D II to be about the size of the rebels or even the SL1. Only then would I consider getting back to a FF DSLR. That would be my "perfect" ergonomics. Growing up with the Olympus OM-1, I am used to smaller SLRs. All the pro level DSLRs are ridiculously large in comparison. Of course, within a reasonable size, people will get used to what is offered. If people were happy with smaller SLRs in the film days, then they would easily get used to similar sized DSLRs in my opinion.


----------



## preppyak (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



Crosswind said:


> How much smaller can it be without loosing its perfect ergonomics? Down to mirrorless is out question. Down to the size of the SL1 is very unlikely. But could it at least shrink down to the size of a xxxD? Or are we talking more about millimeters, rather than centimeters...


The short answer is a lot smaller, but, then it wont have an EF mount. Which means it'd need an entire lens line, which is a 5+ year reality for useable professional system. Hell, Sony's only just getting there here in 2016, three years into their A7 line. And it certainly is nowhere close to the variety of the EF line.

A Sony a7 + kit lens is much smaller than a 6D + kit lens (comparison). And I find the ergonomics of that system just about as good. But I sacrifice a lot in AF performance for that weight difference. And battery life. And a variety of other very useful things


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



scrup said:


> canonographer said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you who think we all want mirrorless cameras because we want a miniature camera, you're missing the point.
> ...



Well, you'll have a camera which can provide mirrorless functionality and SLR functionality, but not at the same time; you have to choose. For mirrorless functions, the mirror has to be locked up (drawing power by the by), hence SLR advantages are lost. For SLR functions, the mirror has to be down, hence mirrorless advantages are lost.

A pellicle mirror can mostly provide both at once (you can have a large off-sensor dedicated AF unit while seeing exposure preview, zebras, etc), at the expense of noise (less light hits the sensor for a given exposure).


----------



## crashpc (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*

You don´t need to loose “anything” – you can do it the same way as SONY DSLRs, and lift the mirror at the time of shutter release. That way you´ll have all what mirrorless camera has, and DSLR too. It would be nice if you could set your mode (DSLR/MILC/HYBRID) for what you want at the moment. How cool would that be…


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



preppyak said:


> Crosswind said:
> 
> 
> > How much smaller can it be without loosing its perfect ergonomics? Down to mirrorless is out question. Down to the size of the SL1 is very unlikely. But could it at least shrink down to the size of a xxxD? Or are we talking more about millimeters, rather than centimeters...
> ...



unless you are talking mount diameter, changing the registration distance of the EF mount wont' change much at all.

in most cases, the depth of the flash food over the viewfinder and/or the grip exceeds that of the mount.


----------



## rrcphoto (Dec 23, 2016)

*Re: The EOS 6D Mark II Will Not be a Mirrorless Camera*



3kramd5 said:


> Well, you'll have a camera which can provide mirrorless functionality and SLR functionality, but not at the same time; you have to choose. For mirrorless functions, the mirror has to be locked up (drawing power by the by), hence SLR advantages are lost. For SLR functions, the mirror has to be down, hence mirrorless advantages are lost.



yes, but when you usually use those MILC advantages, you atypically aren't also looking at times in which you need SLR advantages and vis versa.

canon's hybrid viewfinder tech may augment this enough .. but that's not coming out on a lowly 6D.

a hood mounted external EVF is such an easy solution though for the video crowd.


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't care about that other website. CANON WTCH. There is no genuine log in section that I feel safe with. Anyway here's what I was about to post there:

You did hedge a bet a few days ago and you were quite emphatic about it!

My opinion is that a 6D Mark II will eventuate.

A full frame mirrorless will come in 2018 for those that want it. Canon have invested too much in their dual pixel tech that quite frankly has been overlooked by most reviewers, but not customers.


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 23, 2016)

I don't care either way. This is how I will do this as a long time investor in Canon:

A) I will get a 5D Mark IV to do misc, underwater housing, people, parties, wide field/landscape astro. It is the best at everything above ISO 200 - DR and noise. The D5 might beat it above ISO25600. I don't care about that.

B) Next gen Sony A7rIII and have it full spectrum converted.
It means that I will have everything from infrared, astro (deep sky and wide field), and normal landscape shooting from all my Canon mount lenses with the new side slot in filter converter mount (heaps cheaper for filters - just pick your spectral range!) ****** it.

I will have a two cam system that will nail everything I need for the next 5 years.


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 23, 2016)

This is from a full spectrum converted 6D with an Astronomik clip in OWB filter. My girlfriend had my normal 6D at the time.


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 23, 2016)

Here's a few more just to demonstrate how versatile a full spectrum camera can be. This includes the waterfall in the previous post. One camera - different filters!


----------



## slclick (Dec 23, 2016)

moving along.....


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 23, 2016)

A close crop at M42.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 23, 2016)

cazza132 said:


> A close crop at M42.


Very nice!


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 23, 2016)

Outstanding pictures troy 

I really like trees and the desert scene


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 23, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> Outstanding pictures troy
> 
> I really like trees and the desert scene


+1


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 23, 2016)

Thank you Don and LordofTackle!

This is about is about the 6D, and how it is (esp when converted to full spectrum).

Back to my original point - I do see both a full frame mirrorless cam in 2018 and a 6D mark II beforehand.

But, I do see myself getting a 5Div (so hammered and so underrated in reviews, and fits my existing underwater housing),
and also a next gen Sony A7rIII (and get it FS converted) to fulfil my wide spectrum fetish.


----------



## LordofTackle (Dec 23, 2016)

cazza132 said:


> Thank you Don and LordofTackle!
> 
> This is about is about the 6D, and how it is (esp when converted to full spectrum).
> 
> ...



You are welcome troy 

It's a Bit off Topic but: Can you elaborate more on the Full spectrum conversion? How? Where? And how you work with it? Do you Need Special Filters? Could you Point me somewhere where i can learn more about it?

Thanks in advance
Sebastian


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 23, 2016)

Another point - so many people have whinged and bitched about the 5DIV.
Right now, it is the best all round rock solid cam on the market.
And almost everyone has overlooked the DPAF and its potential.
Upload some freak AI software/firmware (Canon needs to haul ass on this) and you have 3D tracking and -4ev AF that knocks the block off anything in the market.


----------



## Click (Dec 23, 2016)

Beautiful pictures, cazza132.


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 23, 2016)

Sorry Sebastian, yes a bit off track. I do kinda use my modded 6D without its mirror. It is always up.

A full spectrum 6D gives the following options:
On lens filters (77mm (depending on lenses in bag) range of IR filters, the B+W 403 IR+UV, astro filters (suited to longer focal lengths) and on lens IR/UV cut filters) - full AF
Clip in filters - live view contrast detect only. Normal white balance UV/IR cut filters (normal cam), IR 642nm band pass (best IR filter out there), all astro filters (Ha, OIII, SiII, etc) when angle of incidence is minimised.

This is why a full spectrum mirrorless option is better - have a side flip out filter lens adapter so you don't have to remove the lens to change the filter. And there are loads of filter options (esp for astro) that are much cheaper and much easier to manage this way.

I cannot see a Canon FF mirrorless that can keep ahead of the game for pure IQ grunt alone in the next 3-4 years, but the dual pixel system will give it capabilities none can match for AF (if worked and implemented with a sort of subject AI).


----------



## SUNDOG04 (Dec 24, 2016)

Awesome images Troy!

I very much like my 6D. Use mostly for landscapes and nature. What is needed most (for me) would be an upgrade in regarding focus points, but overall, very pleased. If I were into bird flight photography, or fast sports (the 6D works fine at running events) I would certainly prefer a 5DIV.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Dec 24, 2016)

LordofTackle said:


> cazza132 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Don and LordofTackle!
> ...



Most (all?) DSLRs filter infrared light before it hits the sensor. If you remove the internal filters (replace them with clear glass to maintain the optics) and want to take shots which don't include false color and other artifacts of near IR, you therefore need to use an external filter.


----------



## pokerz (Dec 26, 2016)

While we're at it, and it's Christmas, here's what else I have on my wish list. I want an EF mount, flexible built in flash, full sized battery, IBIS, 4K video, crop mode/digital zoom, wireless charging, Bluetooth, tilting touchscreen, and the ability to add custom apps, giant battery and compact body with good grip.


----------



## cazza132 (Dec 28, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> LordofTackle said:
> 
> 
> > cazza132 said:
> ...



Thanks SUNDOG04 and Click

@ 3kramd5 - mostly correct, but I use clip in filters mounted between lens and camera with my full spectrum 6D. They allow you to shoot with any lens - including unfilterable lenses (front mount at least), like fisheye, 11-24mm, etc. But, you do loose your mirror and its AF in normal operation (mirror stays up), so LV focus only. A company called Astronomik makes them: http://www.astronomik.com/en/
I have clip in filters for the following:
- OWB filter - a filter that allows you so shoot like a normal camera (without use of mirror as above)
- 'L' filter - for astro work that has IR/UV cut while maintaining Ha (hydrogen alpha) sensitivity
- 12nm Ha band pass filter - to target Ha emission nebula only (astro)
- 642nm IR filter - a good infrared pass filter that gives shutter speeds similar to a normal camera (shoot 1/200s with normal cam = this with fs cam with same settings)

On lens filters are also an alternative, which I sometimes use:
- B+W 403 dual band IR/UV (blocks visible light);
- light pollution filters (astro);
- various IR filters (590nm, 630nm, 650nm, 680nm, 720nm, 760nm, 850nm and 950nm) for different subjects.

My wish is that Canon release a *full frame mirrorless camera* with the following:
- 5DIV or next gen 5Dsr sensor;
- DPAF tech with next gen AF AI scene recognition that's better than current;
- shallower flange distance to allow an *adaptor with slot in filters*;
- IBIS is an overused and abused acronym (a whinging point against Canon) because in-lens gyro-stability is still better for long lenses, and the 16-35mm IS f4 L is already outstanding at IS!
- A touch multi-directional flip out screen while maintaining the weather integrity of the 6D (cannot expect 5DIV integrity)


----------



## dsut4392 (Jan 5, 2017)

cazza132 said:


> This is from a full spectrum converted 6D with an Astronomik clip in OWB filter. My girlfriend had my normal 6D at the time.



Huh, another Tasmanian on CR? Small world


----------



## bokehmon22 (Jan 6, 2017)

I hope we get some confirmed specs soon. They dropped the ball on this by releasing May/June during wedding season. They would have more sale if they kept it to Feb announcement.


----------

